# Best choice of saddle pad for the Specialized Saddle



## aurorasky46 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am wondering which choices of saddle pads work best with the Specialized Saddle, other than the ones they sell. I am not an endurance rider, but do ride long distances and thought you would have some choices for me based upon experience. I love the saddle and their pad, but am not sure about how it will work for long distances. If it does, Great. Thank you for your help. I will be using it with either the Trailmaster or Featherlight Trail models.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I use the pad they sold with the saddle, mostly.

I also have a Skito pad and a HAF pad that fit with my Eurolight. I find a thicker pad changes the saddle fit. Skito with a thin insert is my best combinaison for longer rides.

When I'll need a new pad, I'll go for Matrix made by Toklat. Expensive, but everyone seem to love that pad.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We currently ride in Toklat Matrix pads and love them!

We have also used Skitos in the past, but they can be a bit bulky if you use the inserts too.

Is there something about the Specialized pad you don't care for?


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Phantom, do you use the Matrix without insert?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Eole said:


> Phantom, do you use the Matrix without insert?


We do. So far, that has been working well for us.. but we also have the saddle fitter out quarterly to look at the saddles (both Arabian Saddle Company Rubicons) and make any adjustments necessary.

We have considered the thinnest inserts, but I am a firm believer in if-it-ain't-broke-don't-fix-it. Nice to know that inserts are an option up the road though if necessary.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I use Woolback and Coolback pads with my Specialized Eurolight. I'm extremely satisfied. Just enough cushion, but it doesn't distort the fit.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a Specialized Eurolight. I was told to not use a thick pad with SS. The original pads I got from them were ok, and they are still my backup pads. However I now ride with a Supracor saddle pad. Expensive, but I love it. EASY to clean, seems to keep my horse's back cooler as well. I've not done any rides over 10 miles in it, but so far so good!


----------

